# The Crimson Rivers



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone else watch The Crimson Rivers? Series 3 episode 4 - it had snakes!!! The detectives on it were having a problem with a 'blue Krait' ............... aka a Carpet Python which I said to my Hubby was a poor choice of actor for the Krait, a Cali king might have been better. There was a very nice Grey- banded kingsnake though.


----------

